# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Πληροφορίες για προσόψεις με οριζόντια διάταξη

## vagelis76

Σε αναζήτησή μου σε διάφορα site και e-shop που διαθέτουν και προσόψεις δεν έχω βρεί πουθενά με κάγκελα σε οριζόντια, διάταξη κατάλληλα για παπαγάλους.Αν κάποιος έχει δεί ή ξέρει πληροφορίες θα ήθελα να μου στείλει ένα πμ για να το ψάξω.


**Κατά καιρούς βλέπω τα τεράστια καρότσια των Σούπερ Μάρκετ που κατεβάζουν από τα φορτηγά με προϊόντα απάνω και τα λιγουρεύομαι...είναι ότι πρέπει για κατασκευή κλουβιού για το Σπυρέτο.... :Icon Rolleyes:  
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## vagelis76

Τίποτα ε????Γιατί όμως να μην υπάρχουν????

----------


## jk21

αν υπαρχουν στο εξωτερικο μονο οι νομοι της προσφορας-ζητησης θα τους φερουν...

----------


## MR G

Το μονο που μπωρεισ να κανεισ ειναι να παρεισ κουνελοσυρμα αλλα θα το βρεισ  με τετραγωνα ματια ή  ελαφρος στενομακρα αλλα εχει σε διαφορα μεγεθει , οι κλουβεσ τον σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν τεραστια κενα δεν νομιζω να σου κανουν!

εγω αγορασα σημερα συρματοπλεγμα ψυλό με κενο ματιού 2*2  4.30ε το μετρο...

----------

